# I love mondays



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Why you may ask? Because its my suicide bombing day!



5 Vegas Miami Torpedo
La Aurora Robusto
Gurkha Special-Edition Black Puro Toro

I've tried one of my brother's Miami's and had to get some for myself... and randomly got the La Aurora and Gurka just because I wanted to try something new. Anyone here have these Gurka's or La Aurora's before?


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

BAM!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I've got one of those Gurka's in my humidor, but haven't tried it yet. I love their Triple LIgero's though (definitely in my top 5) so I gotta imagine those are pretty tasty too!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Haven't tried any of those, but the Gurkha's looks nice and tasty!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

halfway through the gurkha its more mild than i like them but still tasty nonetheless


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> halfway through the gurkha its more mild than i like them but still tasty nonetheless


That does not look like a mild cigar :dunno:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

after i posted last.. it started getting pretty flavorful


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> after i posted last.. it started getting pretty flavorful


To say somthing is mild medium or full hase to do with the strength or body of the cigar not really the taste. Flavor refers to flavor, or complexity. :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

ok fine it got spicier.... happy now? :roll:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

ok so another monday so here is what i got this week


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

oke: Can I come hand out CAN I...CAN I oke:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Great lookin' suicide bomb! :shock: 

I'd say you're well on your way to compete for most stogie inventory! 

If you need some place to temporarily store your stash while you build yourself a walk in humidor let me know - I'm sure I can make some room in humi. :lol:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm....I'm....I'm....speechless :shock:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

You are crazy Nick!!! :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Holy smokes!!!!! (pun intended) :twisted:


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks like we have a 'big ring' guy!! I'm with you!

:smoke:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Wow Nick, yer going all out! :lol: Looks like we have similar tastes...since I now need to go get some napkins to clean up the drool off my desk


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

and here is this monday's installation of I love mondays...


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Good lord dude, you are nuts.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:bowdown: I bow down to your superiority! Those all look mighty tasty.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Dang!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

and for all of you who recommended the crystal... THANK YOU!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Holy Fn Shiiiaaaattt !!!!!!!!!! You are out of control.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> Holy Fn Shiiiaaaattt !!!!!!!!!! You are out of control.


 :dude: You are my new hero!!! :bowdown:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

yeah well you better watch out andy i cant smoke all these myself :twisted:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> yeah well you better watch out andy i cant smoke all these myself :twisted:


Hey Jimmy....you were right, even after we both clobbered him the other night, he is still talking shit!!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

It never ends. Maybe once Iceman gets ahold of him he will calm down :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> It never ends. Maybe once Iceman gets ahold of him he will calm down :lol:


No kidding!! I have so many smokes from Rick, I am tempted to charge him rent for all the used up space in my humi!! :lol: :lol:

ps...Rick is da MAN!!!!! :dude: :bowdown: :smoke:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

thehat101 said:


> It never ends. Maybe once Iceman gets ahold of him he will calm down :lol:


I am in awe... :shock: 
Nick hits himself with icebergs. Seems I have my work cut out for me.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

im building up my resistance... still working on my resistance to iocane powder


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> im building up my resistance... still working on my resistance to iocane powder


HAHA That is funny !!!!!!!!! But I have already won. I know which glass the poison is in :lol:


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

To quote Clay Davis from "The Wire"

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttt!!

Nice collection brewing there!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Picked up a few boxes this week....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Dude! You're a monster! You need some help with your problem. Send me half of everything you buy as a self-punishment so you will start slowing down with the spending. :lol: 

J/K, Nice additions.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

actually i bought some empty boxes for storage and to send bombs in... the only one of those boxes that are full is the white graycliff box.. anyways here the rest


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh to be single again and have no one to answer too.

(No sweetie, I'm not talking about you on the computer again)

I gotta admit, I'm starting to like Mondays. You're weekly self imposed bombings definately give me something to look forward to.

(I'll take care of the trash in a second dear)

You're building up quite a nice selection there bro...

(No, I have no idea how that charge got on the visa sweetie)

:rotfl:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

well i hope if i suicide bomb enough ill be greeted by 40 virgins when i die...


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice, again! What maker of Legends are those?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Pepin Garcia...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

ok well its monday again and that means another suicide bomb.....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:shock: Damn dude. You should change your handle to Graycliff; or maybe He-Man, "By the power of Graycliff, I have the power!" :lol: 
Seriously though, nice additions.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Sweet Mary of Joseph!!! Freak'n awesome bombardment!!! :dude:

Not sure if anyone has ever told you this or not...but you *do realize* that you'll have to pay that credit card bill right?


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

IM TELLING MOM !!!!!!! to steal your cigars and give them to me


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Man, you are insane! :shock: That's frickin awesome, I'm jealous!


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Those look niiiiiiice :mrgreen:


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I don't know if I should love Monday's or Tuesdays. This came in on Monday, though I didn't actually get them until Tuesday when I got home. Either way, these are the older Perdomo Reserve Rosado. I won 'em on C-bid. I kind of wish they were larger, but having four years of age on them, they smoke great (notice one missing!!)


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Those are pretty cool looking I have never seen one :???:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

yeah those look yummy


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

beautiful!!!!! :hungry:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm loving Mondays as well :lol: Just got my first package from C-bid last night and OH the excitement:
The Stash


All safely tucked away in the tupperdore:
http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p2110166tv3.jpg

Pics aren't the greatest, but I'm building my stash, working on getting a humi, THEN maybe I can fit in a new camera. One thing at a time. For now, I just can't wait to get home and smoke another one :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Damn dude, looks like you made a nice haul there!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

and it all starts... you're going to need some storage better than that becuase you will start getting ridiculous on cbid... anyways this was the 2nd humi I picked up and I highly recommend it.. very great for the price...

http://www.thompsoncigar.com/default.as ... ge=product


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

your good for the rest of the week! :lol:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

WTF is up with the pictures. I tried replacing them with original sized pics but no luck.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

OlSalty, Those sticks look pretty good. Are they perfectos?

Dozen, That's a pretty good haul you got from C-Bid! They all look so tasty that I wouldn't know where to start.

Enjoy your additions, both of you!


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

man, I need to stay off the net 

You guys have me wanting to order somethings bad.


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

a really good way to post pics is through "photobucket" use the bottom link ( the one labeled "IMG code") after you upload the pic


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Python said:


> OlSalty, Those sticks look pretty good. Are they perfectos?
> 
> Dozen, That's a pretty good haul you got from C-Bid! They all look so tasty that I wouldn't know where to start.
> 
> Enjoy your additions, both of you!


Yes, they are perfectos. Cbid was a bit generous in giving the size of these (5 x 52). The taste is excellent, but I would otherwise never smoke cigars this small.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks like Ace has started a trend! I need to time my shipments out too so I can join the "I love Monday" thread. 

Seriously though, you guys got a great selection there....I see the devil site has been good to you. Light 'em up boys! DAMN! (sorry Stick Chick)...Light 'em up boys and GIRLS! :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

You guys are nuts..... :crazy:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

well its monday again and the DHL guy paid another visit...

5 x EO 601 Red
5 x Pepin JJ's
5 x Ashton Vintage Puro Sol

a light load with a powerful punch....

I think im scared of those JJ's I think


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Very, very nice! :banana: 

A much lighter load then you're usual, but definately a very powerful line up you got there.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

awesome! :dude: hey the shop in Trussville is having a 601 tasting thurs. I cant freakin' wait!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

ok so its not monday but.... i did stop by the Tinderbox today and walked out with these...



and this came in the mail yesterday


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:shock: Dude, you're unstoppable! Very Nice additions!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

SA~WEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Your gonna luv those Opus 1992's


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> SA~WEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Your gonna luv those Opus 1992's


yeah apparently they are a hard to find item... im smoking one of the fuente fuente's right now


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok well I dont have pics.. nothing really to take pics of. Just got 5 cigars in today.

1 x God of Fire 2005 Carlito Blend
2 x La Aurora 1495
2 x Don Carlos #2

I did get LOTS of merch in that I wont post pics of because it is bomb paraphenalia including part of thehat's massive bday nuclear attack..... I think Im going to take that one in myself on a suicide run


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:shock: I used to be shocked at how much you were buying. Now I've gotten used to it and am shocked at the small amount. :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Just five? You feeling okay bro? :lol: 

A very impressive line up. I love the La Aurora 1495 blend; an awesome smoke. I don't know much about the God of Fires' but I've read nothing but good things about 'em.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I think you have rubbed off on me. Today, the DHL guy stopped by, and delivered the following:

Punch London Club Maduro x 5
Punch Magnumx 5
Perdomo Slow Aged x 20
Perdomo Habano Corojo x 5
Victor Sinclair box pressed torpedo x 5
Perdomo Thundra lighter (it's huge!!)
3 smokers candles (gay, but then so is mocha frappuchino!!)
2 8 ounce bottles of humidification solution


Both of my humidors are now stuffed!!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

There is a serious case of the "Monday Bug" running around this site!!

Started with Ace and it looks like the 'ol Salty Bastard has been infected. A very nice infection I might add.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice additions OlSalty!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

olsaltybastard said:


> 3 smokers candles (gay, but then so is mocha frappuchino!!)


Actually, I picked one of these up today for the basement. So far, it really does seem to work pretty well. 10 minutes after I was done smoking down here the girlfriend could barely tell I'd had a cigar. Granted, I've got a vent fan taking a lot out, but I still expected her to be able to smell it down here easily.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

olsaltybastard said:


> I think you have rubbed off on me. Today, the DHL guy stopped by, and delivered the following:
> 
> Punch London Club Maduro x 5
> Punch Magnumx 5
> ...


Uhhh....First you are buying "gay" smokers candles & now Nick is "Rubbing you off" :shock:

:biglaugh: :biglaugh: :biglaugh: :biglaugh: :biglaugh: Sorry Brother, Couldn't resist!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

:lolat: :rotfl: :dude: opcorn:



Whitefish said:


> olsaltybastard said:
> 
> 
> > I think you have rubbed off on me. Today, the DHL guy stopped by, and delivered the following:
> ...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

hey this is not the rubber fist thread!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:biglaugh: :rotfl: :biglaugh:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

The last couple Mondays were kinda slow, just a few fivers, but YESTERDAY :banana: had me excited :woohoo: as these were waiting for me after work:

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=541604
http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=540288
http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=542073

No pics yet; I want to wait until the Humi is primed and ready for all the smokes to move in. More details soon......


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Sweet deals !


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Those are some nice additions at some good prices! Way to go!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice going!!


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

dang no kidding, nice score


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

nice!!!


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

"Monday, Monday, I feel blue...."
That is, until I got home to this:



I really just wanted to win the digi hygro, buuuuut, with the discounted shipping you know I just had to make sure and get some sticks along with it. Yeah, cheaper shipping, thats what made me buy them  .
The new humi is now packed to the effing gills. Time to get smoking :smoke:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Dang, nice score!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

nice!! 8)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

today will be nice! cant wait for the UPS guy.. yeah i said UPS guy to get here. for some reason cbid shipped UPS but i got a box of a little sumthin sumthin on the way


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I went kind of nuts this week.... i think i might need another humi


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Kinda? :shock:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

HOOOOOOLLLLLYYYY SSHHIIIIITTTT!!!!!!!

Thats awesome!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

well all of the boxes are empty except one. :lol: 
Im going to be making lamps out of them like the one i gave to jimmy for his bday... anyways here is the one that is filled


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Exactly how far away is your place from Harrisburg! ?

Looks like Xmas came early this year....musta been all that snow you :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: had!!


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

:kicknuts: Well, it's not as great as it started out, but the Double M's do look great! Good pull my man :smoke:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

enjoying one now... it tastes like a fusion but more chocolatey


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

:lol: You got me! Where'd you score all the boxes at? I look at the empties at the B&M every time I'm there


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Taste like a Fusion but with a chocolately flavor? That's what I'm talking about.

I've seen those online but wanted to wait to see some sort of review on them before I jumped in on them...sound like winners!!

Great score bro!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Lemme get one of those !!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Dude, at first I was like :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: Holy Schnikes! I was wondering if you hit the lottery. Then I saw that they were all empty :lol:. 
Nice pick up on the Double M's, I picked up a fiver of them and can't wait to try one.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Due to CBids new "Brown" shipping methods :ask:, my love for Mondays has moved on to Tuesdays. Either way, I had to stock the box for Summer smokes and get a smaller humi, and had this to come home to:



















5 - Blue Label robustos
5 - Gran Habano #5's (corojo)
5 - Cu-Avana Maduro robustos
5 - Oliva Serie G double robustos
1 - CI Cigar Bands 20ct Humi
1 - BIG 'OL SMILE


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Very nice....


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks good how are those blue labels??


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> Looks good how are those blue labels??


I've not tried the robustos yet but the torpedos I have are outstanding! Med-Full, rich, chocolaty-coffee flavors, and great construction on all so far. Not bad prices either

PM me your addy and I'll shoot a couple your way.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

The UPS guy came by today and left me a package.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet additions!


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice scores!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

:woohoo: Very nice!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Ya gotta love big brown......


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

My wife would :kicknuts:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Got some new smokes  And was gifted a new camera over the weekend so I thought I'd try it out:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

nice pickup! I've been curious about those Padillas


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

No Padilla's in there :ask: CI Legend Perdomo's, Perdomo Slow-Aged, Joya de Nic Antano's (wrong one's too; I ordered Celebracion's), Felipe Gregorios Fat Boys White Label, a Graycliff 1666, and a La Aurora Preferidos 1495.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Woops my bad I meant those Perdomo Slow Aged


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

olsaltybastard said:


> The UPS guy came by today and left me a package.


I need a UPS guy like that!!

That's Sweeeeeet ! ! !


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I've had a few of those Slow-Aged's, they're not too bad. Someone here was talking about those Hoyo De Nic's, think they liked them...maybe it was Michael? :dunno:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Outstanding pick ups OSB & DM!

The Joya de Nic Antano's are a great full flavored smoke, and are still in my current rotation. I think you'll enjoy them DM.....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice additions!

I am really starting to love Hoya De Nic blends, I think they are awesome!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Python said:


> I am really starting to love Hoya De Nic blends, I think they are awesome!


I couldn't agree more!


----------

